# Text to speech (chat reader)



## Theodoric (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm looking for any type of *software* or *plugin* that can read the twitch chat out loud so that I don't have to look at the chat window every 5 seconds or so. It's not that I'm lazy but I'm planning on streaming a game that requires a lot of concentration and I find it easier to talk while playing instead of reading through the corner of my eyes.


----------



## Jack0r (Jul 9, 2014)

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/reading-out-twitch-chat-to-streamer.13415/#post-81780

(The search function is your friend)


----------



## Compdoggie (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is a link to a autohotkey script that I put together to announce artist and song titles,  this could be modified to check the text window. You can get help too on the AHK forums at ahkscript.org

http://ahkscript.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3972

Regards!


----------



## Brent M. Huynh (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello, I've been using this text to speech. You can either download this program called " MIRC " (mirc.com) which also have what you are actually looking for.


----------



## Replicator_ (Aug 16, 2016)

If you are looking for a Dedicated Chat Reading App, go checkout StreamTalker.com


----------



## ChatterBot (Jan 26, 2017)

Or maybe even ChatterBot


----------

